# Christmas songs you absolutely hate!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You know; the ones that make you gag and change the radio station immediately!

Christmas Shoes
I saw mommy kissing santa claus
Grandma got run over by a reindeer
Feliz Navidad
I want a hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hands down, Christmas Shoes is the worst!! Followed closely by that God forsaken Hippopotamus song. If you haven't heard Patton Oswalt's bit about Christmas Shoes, it's classic!

I guess I should warn: The bit has cursing, plus I haven't seen the animation this person used to accompany the audio, I don't know how bad (adult) it is...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Gee...now I need to ponder whether that was worth the trip. lol. See...I'm not quite sure which was worse.....watching the video, or having to look up the damn song on youtube to let it torture me too.

I'm quite sure at this point, if some little kid asks me for money at Christmas, I'm going to have to say, "**** off kid. I'm busy listening to DeathLord - Gathering of Darkness on my ipod."

So, I agree...we have a winner.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

all of them.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Damn Spartan, you beat me to it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"So this is Christmas...and what have you done?? "....worst song ever....Yoko Ono's tuneless keening, children's choir moaning "Warrr isssss oovvverrrrrr..iffff youuuu wannnnttt itttt.." 

Second place is that George Micheal's "Last Christmas". Ugh.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with judbbya's list,,t then l saw the one's that debby5 said, and I have to agree with that too.
Mariah Carey sings some thing too, not even sure what, turn it off every time, can't stand it,
But i also hate when people sing "oh Holy Night" and can't sing worth a sh&t, or are country singers, only a certain type of voice does that song justice, and some people butcher it.bad.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I guess I grew up on "traditional" versions of classic Christmas songs. All of the variations/mutations/abhorrations/interpretations are by in large horrible. I'll agree that country singers should never feel they need to offer a rendition of ANY Christmas song. Really..it's okay! 
Give me Johnny Mathis, Nat King Cole, Bing Crosby, Josh Groban, a nice choir..etc..
The problem as I see it with Alvin and the Chipmunks is that they can't be killed. They just keep on tormenting mankind with their bad voices and acting.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A few more for me
-I agree, "Last Christmas" is HORRIBLE!!! 
-I also cant stand when pop musicians try to reinvent the classics, there are exceptions to this, but they usually come off very cheesy.
-"Mary Did You Know" bugs me too, whoever wrote it was trying way to hard to be clever, and it's always sung with that annoying melodrama. And yeah, she did know....
-Wilson Phillips "Hey Santa", I can't believe they still play that one


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

All I Want For Christmas by Vince Vance and the Valiants.

Oh, and Mariah's version too.

I must not like that song, LMAO


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

I am still amazed that the Chipmonks ever became popular. My wife plays "Christmas time is here" from the rodents album for the kids and I want to lose that cd. Yes I said cd. Not sure where it came from but I am sure about knowing where I would like to find it! LOL!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I really really dislike almost all Christmas music that isn't traditional. I cringe at Rockin around the Christmas Tree... Have a Holly Jolly Christmas... no thanks.

I prefer older Christmas music, like O Come all ye faithful, o holy night etc.

BTW, if you haven't heard Twisted Sister's O Come All Ye Faithful, you are missing out. That entire album was actually pretty good. Most of it was just them playing Christmas music, but O Come is the best since it's set to We're Not Gonna Take it music


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who hates the Christmas Shoes song. Otherwise, I can't stand "Christmas Eve in Washington",and "And So This is Christmas".


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh yeah, so this is christmas stinks


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wings: "Siiimply..haaving..a wonderful Christmas time!" Bite me , Paul.

And that Miami Sound Machine one with the horrible Moog...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't like the new Lady Gaga Christmas song.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll have to join the ranks of those who hate the Christmas shoes song, it makes me want to beat whoever's singin it with a pair of shoes


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I absolutely despise the barking dog jingle bells.

I am gonna go write some Saturnella songs!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Once again i have to dissagree with you guys. I love 'Christmas Shoes' all the other ones are okay but there is one song in all the world i HATE and i cringe everytime i hear it...

'Blue Christmas' as sung by Elvis Presley.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

For me it's not that there's any songs in particular I hate. It's the radio station here that plays them. They constantly repeat about 10-15 songs in particular and it drives me nuts because I keep hearing the same set everytime I get in the van.

Meanwhile I patiently wait for them to put on the Porky Pig version of Elvis' Blue Christmas and I'm lucky to hear it once a year (keep forgetting to look on itunes for it).

Personally I prefer the instrumental pieces with the occasional chorals that border on gothic fantasy. Pieces like Greensleeves, Carol of the Bells, etc. The rest don't bother me until they start getting repetitive.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

this song isn't "good" per say, but it is funny.


----------



## Slightly_Strange (Aug 21, 2009)

Christmas shoes... please kill me if I am made to listen to that song again. 

and Fred! I agree, those are funny.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Dogs barking Jingle Bells.

I have a love/hate for Dominick the christmas donkey.

Hee Haw Hee HAW Gigity gig


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Angela Landsbury singing "We need a Little Christmas."

I loathe that song to it's core and it makes my teeth itch. Don't get me wrong, Angela is a classic actress. And she's still going strong at damn near 90 years old. But the one they play over and over on the radio is soooo over the top. I guess it was performed on Broadway, where it has to be over the top to project voices etc... but man it makes my soul die a little every time I hear it.

Rockin around the Christmas Tree... Vomits-ville.

I know I mentioned this before, but I hate the cheery, happy Christmas junk. I really like the old old old traditional stuff. The stuff that's about (go figure) Christ. Everytime the "fall on your knees" part of O Holy Night comes up, I get goosebumps. 

I did make up new lyrics to The First Noel to be about King Arthur. It all started when I jokingly said to a friend "Whenever they call Jesus 'King' in those songs, I pretend they're talking about Arthur."

I am working on another version where "King" is the mightiest King of all: Tyrannosaurus.

Oh, there is one "traditional" song I hate. 12 Days of Christmas. First off, every singer tries to make "Gold" two syllables at the "5 Gold Rings" part, instead of just bloody saying "golden." And then it's just goes on and on and I don't care by day 6. Even worse, is all the alternative versions. All the idiot cowboys around here always chuckle and say "Ya ever hear the ******* Days of Christmas? hyuk" or some kid "I like the hair metal days of Christmas... hyuk." The only one I can stomach is Bob and Doug's from the "Great White North" skits. Only because they're making it up as they go and get lost.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Santa Baby" and "Grandma got runover by a reindeer" makes me absolutely homicidal.. I can tolerate any other Christmas songs in moderation. Personal favorite is "Felice Navidad" by Julio Iglasias.


----------

